# Knoppix vs Windows



## boombaby

What is the more reliable and secure?


----------



## robina_80

what is Knoppix?


----------



## Praetor

> What is the more reliable and secure?


From a end user perspective, prolly Knoppix, from a developer perspective, Windows.




> what is Knoppix?


I didnt think it was possible but http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/KNOPPIX.htm


----------



## xantha88

knoppix is a linux on a cd so u dont have to install it


----------



## Pyotr

And it works fine on an old crappy laptop, though it runs pretty slow.


----------



## SFR

robina_80 said:
			
		

> what is Knoppix?


lol


I wish sometimes people would take 4.5 seconds and open a new browser window and type www.google.com. All they would have to do is type Knoppix and walla! ...well I needed a little laugh this morning.. so nvm.


----------



## [tab]

SFR said:
			
		

> walla!


<spelling nazi mode>
Voila!
</spelling nazi mode>


----------



## ZER0X

[tab] said:
			
		

> <spelling nazi mode>
> Voila!
> </spelling nazi mode>



LOL  

You can make your OS secure  

I've never heard of knoppix


----------



## Pyotr

Praetor said:
			
		

> From a end user perspective, prolly Knoppix, from a developer perspective, Windows.[/url]


That's interesting. I thought Linux in general was more stable and also more secure. In general.  
How is Windows better for development?


----------



## boombaby

You do not have to go to linux.about.com you can just go to knoppix.net, download a copy if you like, I have been dual booting for some time now and I thought It would be good to make a decision

It is 700 MB, you would want to have a fast internet connection


----------



## Verrona

I wud say that Knoppix was better for beginners starting out with Linux. The most reliable wud be Linux (prob any distros).

Secure - Gotta b Linux again!!!


----------



## wizzard489

i would say knopix is more stable, but i have never used it so i cant say for sure. as a general rule, linux distros dont freeze 1/10th that of a windows system. i personaly use xandros. its a modified debian. only 600 mb. runs liquid smooth even on slow computers. i ran it on a 600mhz pentium3 and it was lightning fast. i was amazed, so i had to put it on my other system. plus, i have never, not once had it freeze on me. just my 2 cents tho. theres the obvious software compatibility problems, but if ur asking, you already know that. good luck


----------

